# لااااااااااااااااااااااا تعلييييييييييييييييييييييييق



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 يوليو 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUQsRPJ1dYw&feature=related


----------



## zamalkawi (28 يوليو 2011)

عالم فاضية


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (29 يوليو 2011)

بالعكس يا إخواني .. دول عالم مش فاضية ولا حاجة دول مخهم جامد وبيشتغل.
بصرف النظر عن المنتج النهائي ما إذا كان كلب أو قطة , ولكن المهم هو عبقرية إنتاج الروبوت وعمل Simulation لحركة الحيوان الطبيعية وبرمجته بكافة الاحتمالات اللي ممكن يواجهها أثناء تحركه.

وده نموذج للمركبات الفضائية التي تتحرك فوق أسطح القمر والكواكب المكتشفة حالياً مثل المريخ.

طبعاً العمل غاية في الإبداع والتنقية الفنية الدقيقة جداً.

وشكراً للأخ طارق بلال على الموضوع


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (29 يوليو 2011)

صح يا اسلام مع ملاحظة ان الزملكاوي مش قصده كده هو مش لاقي شيء يعبر بيه عن اعجابه مثلي انا قلت لاااااااااااااا تعليييييييييق لاني مش لاقي كلام وهو قال عالم فاضيه يعني متفرغين للإبداع والإختراع وعندهم الوقت والمال والعلم يعني فاضيين ما عندهمش مشكلة لقمة العيش التي ارقتنا ودمرت حياتنا العلميه والعمليه


----------



## zamalkawi (29 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على التوضيح أخ طارق
دة فعلا اللي أنا أقصده
وللدقة أكثر، أقصد التهكم على حالنا
فنحن متفرغون لأشياء أكثر "أهمية"، مثل الخلاف مع بعضنا البعض، ومثل السعي وراء لقمة العيش، فقط لنبقى على قيد الحياة، لا لنفكر ونبدع، والباحثون متفرغون للترقية والمنصب، والطلاب متفرغون لما يجعلهم ينجحون في الامتحان، حتى لو كان الحفظ بدون فهم

وهذا المنتج المعروض في الفيديو أرى أن من الممكن أن يكون له تطبيقات كبيرة جدا
كما أرى أنه تحفة ميكاترونية، من حيث التحكم والميكانيكا والذكاء الاصطناعي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (29 يوليو 2011)

إن شاء الله يكون المستقبل القريب أفضل من كل السنين اللي راحت في ظل الظلم والاستعباد والاستنذاف 

بس فيه ملاحظه 

كلامك مضبوط بنسبه كبيره يا اشرف ولكن علينا ان لا نبالغ زياده عن المطلوب لماذا

انا شخصيا التمس العذر لبعض من ذكرتهم لأنهم عاشوا جل حياتهم وتربوا على ثقافة الحرمان وأن المتاح لا يكفي الجميع وعلى ان الهدف هو ورقة يسمونها شهادة هي مبتغاهم ومنتهى آمالهم فيجب علينا ان نصبر ونتحرر من قيود مئات بل آلاف السنين من تربية خطأ فليس الذنب كله يقع عليهم 

ولكن علينا ايضا ان نتغير ونغير طريقة تفكيرنا ونغير مناهج تعليمنا ونغير اخلاقنا للأفضل ونتخلى عن كل مخلفات النظام السابق

المهمه صعبة بل عويصه ولكننا لنا وقبل كل شيء 

لنا رب اسمه الله الحي القيوم العظيم والجبار الذي يغير ولا يتغير 

ثم بعد ذلك وبحول الله وقوته أيضا نحن وبكل فخر وتواضع 

المصريون وإذا أراد احد أن يعرف من هم المصريون فلينظر إلى أعدادهم واتفاقهم هذا اليوم المجيد

والله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر

ماشاء الله تبارك الله ولا قوة إلا بالله 

اللهم احفظ المصريين ووحد صفهم وألف بين قلوبهم وانصرهم على أعدائهم بما شئت وكيف شئت إنك على ما تشاء قدير

اللهم احفظ المصريين ووحد صفهم وألف بين قلوبهم وانصرهم على أعدائهم بما شئت وكيف شئت إنك على ما تشاء قدير

اللهم احفظ المصريين ووحد صفهم وألف بين قلوبهم وانصرهم على أعدائهم بما شئت وكيف شئت إنك على ما تشاء قدير

واحفظ اللهم سوريا وشعبها واليمن وليبيا والعراق 

اللهم أقر عيوننا واثلج صدورنا وأسعد قلوبنا باتحاد بلاد العرب أجمعين تحت راية واحدة وبكلمة واحده 

هي

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

لا إله لنا نطيعه إلا الله ولا رب لنا نعبده إلا الله 

ءامين والحمد لله رب العالمين 

وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (29 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هناك ملاحظة رائعة في هذا الفيلم أرجو ان تنتبهوا له 

وسأترك المجال للإخوة ليقول كل واحد ما هي ملاحظاته على الفيلم وماذا خرج به منه

وننظر جميعا كم واحد انتبه لما أريد لفت الانتباه إليه


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kwspace (30 يوليو 2011)

شيء عجيب صراحه

الكنترولر هو الاساس
سأتفرغ لبرمجة الكنترولر لأنه يهمني حيل

شكرا لك طارق


----------



## kwspace (30 يوليو 2011)

شيء عجيب صراحه

الكنترولر هو الاساس
سأتفرغ لبرمجة الكنترولر لأنه يهمني حيل

شكرا لك طارق


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (30 يوليو 2011)

ماشي ولكن لم تلتفت لما اقصده بعد


----------



## saleh3x (2 أغسطس 2011)

أخ طارق 

أعتقد أنها قدرة الروبوت على تذكر الحركات ومواقعها بحيث لا يعيدها إذا كانت ستجعله يقع في مشكلة بمساره مره أخرى


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (2 أغسطس 2011)

لا يا أخي لم تصب الهدف المقصود 

عندما تريدون أن أخبركم بما اقصد أخبروني


----------



## zamalkawi (3 أغسطس 2011)

فوازير رمضان دي ولا ايه يا أخ طارق؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (3 أغسطس 2011)

حاجه زي كده شغل مخك معانا بقه يا زملكاوي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (3 أغسطس 2011)

اللي يغلب حماره يقول غلب حماري 

ارسل له الحل على الخاص


----------



## zamalkawi (8 أغسطس 2011)

هي في ملاحظات كتير
بس يمكن من الحاجات اللي عجبتني قوي هي انه بيعلم نفسه بنفسه


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (8 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

طبعا كل أفكاركم جميله ومفيدة ولكن ما أعجبني جدا واردت ان انبهكم اليه هو

بعد آلاف بل ملايين السنين من تجارب البشر واختراعاتهم ودراجاتهم وموتوسيكلاتهم وسياراتهم ودباباتهم وكل وسائل النقل الحديثه وتطورها المزهل 

لم يجدوا حلا يتناسب مع كل ظروف الأرض ووعورتها وابساطها ووديانها وتضاريسها إلا ما خلق الله للكائنات كويسيلة نقل وهي

الأرجل فقاموا بعمل محاكاه لهذه القوائم الأربعة التي خلقها الله منذ ما لا نستطيع تحديده من الزمن

ولا وجه للمقارنه 

فسبحان من خلق فأبدع وسوى وقدر فهدى

هذه هي العبرة التي أردت أن أسوقها إليكم

والحمد لله على ما خلقنا عليه

نمشي فوق الصخور ونصعد السلالم ونركب المصاعد ونسوق السيارات وكل شيء بفضل الله وحده 

فتخيل لو أن لنا عجلات مثل السيارة او الدراجه كيف كنا سنفعل ذلك كله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سبح ربك واحمده على نعمه التي لا تحصى

وصل على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين

وكل عام وانتم طيبين


----------



## zamalkawi (8 أغسطس 2011)

بالتأكيد الطبيعة هي مصدر أساسي للإلهام
في كل المجالات


----------



## ali_elsherbiny (9 أغسطس 2011)

يا اخ طارق بلال انا راسلتك على الاميل ولم ترد اريد التواصل معك للاهمية


----------



## zamalkawi (9 أغسطس 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> بالتأكيد الطبيعة هي مصدر أساسي للإلهام
> في كل المجالات


كأمثلة على ما أقول:
الشبكات العصبية، neural networks هي محاولة رياضية لمحاكاة عمل العقل البشري، ومحاولة استعمال هذه الشبكات لبرمجة وظائف معقدة يقوم بها العقل البشري بصورة بديهية، مثل التعلم، والتعرف على الأشياء وغيرها من العمليات العقلية

مثال آخر، الخوارزمات الجينية genetic algorithms هي طريقة رياضية عددية تحاول الوصول للحل الأمثل لمشكلة معينة عن طريق محاكاة نظرية التطور ونظرية النشوء والارتقاء، بغض النظر عن اتفاقنا أو اختلافنا مع هذه النظريات، حيث يفترض الخوارزم وجود مجموعة من الأفراد في مجتمع، ثم يقيس أداءهم، ثم يزاوجهم ببعضهم البعض، ويحصل على "مواليد" بصورة عشوائية، فيقيس أداءهم، والأضعف منهم يموت والأقوى يتزاوج مرة أخرى وهكذا!

مثال آخر، وهو ما يسمى simulated annealing وهو أيضا طريقى رياضية عددية للوصول للحل الأمثل لمشكلة معينة، ولكني لا أذكر تفاصيلها (فقد درستها منذ حوالي 10 أعوام) ولكنها كانت تعتمد على محاولة محاكاة المعالجات الحرارية للمعادن

وهناك أمثلة لا تعد ولا تحصى، فالطيور ألهمتنا اختراع الطيران، وربما الأسماك ألهمتنا الغواصات
فالطبيعة مصدر إلهام لا ينضب، علينا فقط أن نتفكر، ولكننا للاسف لا نفعل :81:


----------



## h_s0404 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

صحيح يا اخ طارق بلال (لا تعليق) ما نوعية هذة العقول...


----------

